# Khoo



## JEFF KHOO (Jul 22, 2011)

I am a technician ,I have problem with sharp LCD model LC-37PX5M ,the problem is : picture and light on tube behind will goes off after on for 5 to 10 minutes but the sound is still there . please tell me which part is having the problem ?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

possibly power supply, possibly inverter board, possibly backlight lamps


----------

